# Ma souris ne fonctionne plus



## Exxon (20 Juillet 2007)

Bonjour j'ai acheté mon imac il y a 1 mois et demi environ et depuis hier la molette de la souris ne fonctionne plus. 
J'ai acheté mon imac à la fnac. 
Croyez vous que je peux aller me la faire changer car je suppose qu'elle est encore sous garantie?  

Merci de votre réponse.


----------



## pascalformac (20 Juillet 2007)

bonsoir
Rassure-toi elle est sous garantie

Mais avant le plan SAV  as tu fais un ou 2 tests  simples?

-la regarder voir si y a pas une crasse quelconque

test2
si c'est une filaire la d&#233;brancher , attendre puis la rebrancher


----------



## da capo (20 Juillet 2007)

Exxon a dit:


> Bonjour j'ai acheté mon imac il y a 1 mois et demi environ et depuis hier la molette de la souris ne fonctionne plus.
> J'ai acheté mon imac à la fnac.
> Croyez vous que je peux aller me la faire changer car je suppose qu'elle est encore sous garantie?
> 
> Merci de votre réponse.



_"Imac20...
Premiere reaction : "Faut que je démonte la porte pour le faire rentrer dans ma chambre?"_

Ouvrir la porte serait déjà une preuve de bon sens 

C'est quoi comme souris ? Une mighty Mice ? La souris Apple avec la boule ?
As-tu inspecté les réglages de  cette souris dans les préférences ?


----------



## Exxon (20 Juillet 2007)

C'est la souris classique vendu avec l'imac 20.

La molette fonctionne pour faire defiler rapidement les pages vers les haut mais ca ne fonctionne pas pour faire defiler vers le bas. Du coup je suis obligé de prendre l'ascenceur.
C'est assez frustrant !


----------



## pascalformac (21 Juillet 2007)

Ahhh , mais c'est peut etre un truc OS
( gestion de fonctions souris)
J'ai d&#233;j&#224; vu  des soucis "d&#233;filements souris" dus &#224; l'OS

le d&#233;filement au clavier marche je pr&#233;sume?


----------



## Exxon (21 Juillet 2007)

pascalformac a dit:


> Ahhh , mais c'est peut etre un truc OS
> ( gestion de fonctions souris)
> J'ai déjà vu  des soucis "défilements souris" dus à l'OS
> 
> le défilement au clavier marche je présume?



Oui le défilement clavier marche mais c'est moins pratique.
Non mais toute facon je vais aller à la fnac de Montparnasse et on va voir ce qu'ils vont me dire.


----------



## papadben (24 Juillet 2007)

Profite qu'elle est sous garantie! Sinon j'ai démonté la mienne facile, (moins d'un quart d'heure la première fois) et j'ai viré la crasse accumulée sur les 4 capteurs aimantés de la boule, depuis tout va bien et ça dure au moins 6 mois!


----------



## Exxon (24 Juillet 2007)

papadben a dit:


> Profite qu'elle est sous garantie! Sinon j'ai démonté la mienne facile, (moins d'un quart d'heure la première fois) et j'ai viré la crasse accumulée sur les 4 capteurs aimantés de la boule, depuis tout va bien et ça dure au moins 6 mois!



J'étais en mode boulet ce week end... parce que j'ai neottoyer un petit peu et voila tout remarche. Désolé de vous avoir déranger pour rien.


----------



## chokolat (25 Juillet 2007)

comment fait on pour la demonter ?? parce que j'ai le meme probleme, sauf que moi la garanti ne fonctionne plus ! !

j'ai deja souffl&#233; mais rien a faire c bloqu&#233; pour defiler vers le haut


----------



## Romuald (25 Juillet 2007)

Problème connu de la mighty mouse : l'encrassement.
Ma solution : une feuille de sopalin légèrement humectée avec du lave-vitre, et tu fais rouler la molette dans tous les sens dessus pendant une dizaine de secondes


----------



## ddlouis (25 Juillet 2007)

chokolat a dit:


> comment fait on pour la demonter ?? parce que j'ai le meme probleme, sauf que moi la garanti ne fonctionne plus ! !
> 
> j'ai deja soufflé mais rien a faire c bloqué pour defiler vers le haut



je suis dans le même cas, et franchement c'est très très ennervant
je suis donc très interessé de savoir comment démonter la souris
merci


----------



## Romuald (25 Juillet 2007)

Lu sur MacBidouille :
* - Nettoyer sa Mighty Mouse  *

 En consultant les statistiques du sites, nous nous sommes aperçu que la cinquième phrase clé qui conduisait les lecteurs sur MacBidouille était "nettoyer Mighty Mouse". 
Il faut dire que sa molette a la fâcheuse tendance à très vite s'encrasser, rendant les déplacements verticaux impossibles.
* Afin de la nettoyer sans démonter la souris, ce qui est impossible sans la casser et devoir ensuite la recoller,* voici ce que nous vous conseillons.
Munissez vous d'un coton non pelucheux, comme ceux destinés au démaquillage et d'alcool à 70 ou 90°. 
Imbibez le coton d'un peu d'alcool et frottez la molette dans tous les sens en pressant dessus. Elle retrouvera très vite sa fonction.
Attention à ne surtout pas laisser des peluches de coton s'enrouler autour, vous seriez ensuite bons pour un démontage en bonne et due forme.


----------



## chokolat (25 Juillet 2007)

merci bcp


----------



## papadben (26 Juillet 2007)

Démontage sans casse:
Se munir d'un tournevis plat à lame fine; d'un cruciforme tout petit (00, je pense ou moins), de 2 ou 3 baguettes de bois style brochette (5/6 cm chacune)et de ce qu'il faut pour nettoyer (coton tige, papier essuie tout, alcool).
1-débrancher la souris
2-enlever doucement la partie annulaire sous la souris (celle qui est en contact avec le plan de travail). Tenue par de petits picots, ça ne cause aucune difficulté.
3- ensuite et c'est là le seul problème; il faut enlever le tour gris. Peser doucement avec le tournevis plat pour lever une partie, coincer en position "ouverte" avec les baguettes de bois en faisant tout le tour...
4- et maintenant, souris ouverte, il reste à jouer du cruciforme et à débrancher les 2 nappes.
5-nettoyer la boule et les 4 bidules aimantés.
Le remontage se fait dans l'ordre inverse (qui l'eu cru?) Attention aux nappes, elles sont simplement fichées sans connecteur mâle.  Recoller avec parcimonie (4 points d'1mm) le tour grisatre et c'est reparti pour au moins 6 mois peinards.


----------



## guillaumeb (1 Août 2007)

euh perso j'ai le meme probleme avec la Wireless Mighty Mouse sauf que moi je peux faire defiler la page vers le bas etnon vers le haut...

a part laver l'ecran et la petite molette, ce qui n'a pas fonctionnerje vais devoir la retourner...super...


----------



## TcheLovieK (2 Août 2007)

Bonjour à tous,

J'ai le même souci avec ma souris, mais effectivement je la nettoie et tout va bien.
Ceci dit j'ai un autre problème, pas facile à décrire mais je vais essayer d'être clair : par moments le fait d'appuyer légèrement sur le "dos" de la souris déclenche la commande 
"latérale" (les deux boutons sur le côté de la bête) ce qui a pour effet de déplacer toutes les fenêtres ouvertes sur le bord de l'écran !
Chose assez énervante tout de même Ce qui est très étrange c'est que ça peut le faire pendant 1/4 d'heure d'un coup, et ensuite tout marche très bien pendant plusieurs jours  
J'ai eu beau chercher dans les forums, personne n'en parle
Vous avez eu ce problème ? Une éventuelle solution ?

Merci, a+
TLK


----------

